
The 'Toothbrush Test' Google's CEO Uses to Make Acquisition Decisions (2014) - hhs
https://www.businessinsider.com/larry-page-toothbrush-test-google-acquisitions-2014-8
======
lioeters
The "toothbrush test" to determine whether a company is worth buying:

"Is this something you will use once or twice a day, and does it make your
life better?"

